# hi nodak



## diehardhunter (Oct 26, 2003)

hey nodak, ever since i was 10 and went hunting with my dad and my brother i loved hunting. My dad was hardcore deer hunter only untill he took me out duck hunting once. i was addicted. now im 15 and my dad is getting more and more into waterfowling. Each weekend We go hunting on marshes near us (in WI near horicon) and struggle to get one or 2. This year we are set for duck hunting just need a location. My dad isnt the biggest goose hunter however. I love it!!! I get out every night after school from 3:30 untill shooting ends no matter what the weather is. Ive mastered my foiles meat grinder and am moving on to a Tim Grounds hunter G's 007. We have 2 dozen shells and 4 bigfoots and some flags. We have tons of geese around but there all locals. We have a good day if we get one or 2. i dont have a finisher blind, i just lay on the ground in 30 degree weather rain or shine. This is how much i love this sport. You guys don't know how luck you are. I dream of going to sask or owning 10 dozen bigfoots/averys. How do u afford it all and carry it all out? I cant wait untill i can drive around and scout... see, my dad doesnt have all the money and time to get too much into waterfowling. I would die to hunt like u guys do. Any suggestions for me and my dad and little brother to get more birds. We go thru some pretty bad times waterfowling mostly not getting a bird.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

That is the best thing a hunter can do before going out. You need to find a field that the ducks or geese are feeding in. You may be in the right area but if the ducks don't want that field they will more than likely just fly right on by. The only reason half of these guys can buy over $1000 in decoys is because they invest on decoys yearly. They don't go out and purchase 8 dozen big foots just like that. Just like I did... I started out with 2 dozen standard goose shells then bought a dozen super mags then the next year you may end up selling your shells or keeping them for fill ins then they just keep adding up. Not too mention I'm only 17 years old. I also love freezing my butt in the cold wet field! Most blinds are just a hastle.
If you can get out and try to find a field that they are feeding in.. you may end up getting turned down but don't worry about that... I have been turned down at least 10 times this year already! And we have only been hunting ducks for about 3 or 4 weeks now. 
Man I love it how there are almost 50 users that have read this and nobody has replied.......Good Luck!

zach


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I hear ya man. Just give it a couple years. When I was your age I was in your same shoes, but instead of using shells I had 30 homeade honker silhouettes. Just talk your dad into scouting and you should do fine.


----------



## diehardhunter (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks guys, lol im gonna have to talk my dad into scouting and investing but he thinks that 100 bux is a waste of money for 4 goose decoys. also he doesnt have much time to scout but after going to the missippi river this weekend we will scout for fields. Im excited about the mississippi river, this is the closest to out of state duck hunting ill do this year. otherwise im staying in wi.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Diehard, like decoyer said, I too, was in your same shoes. It willl come with time, invest a little a year. I started out hunting snow geese over 20 pieces of torn up bedsheets. My dad and I didn't kill a ton of birds but that didn't matter. I looked forward to every weekend!
Its good to see your working on your calling. Thats one of the best ways to improve your success. Not to mention its the cheapest! It doesn't cost anything to practice!
Just be patient, it will come with time. And remember, anticipation is half the fun!!!
Have a great season!! :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you ever get the chance to get out to ND. Make sure you send me a PM and I will take you out hunting. It wasn't very long ago when I was in your shoes. It will come with time. Just keep working at it and learn as much as you can. I know that if you show interest someone will pick up on that and invite you out hunting with them.


----------



## diehardhunter (Oct 26, 2003)

We took a trip out to north dakota a couple years ago with my uncle who is a serious waterfowler. He lives in Minnesota and mainly duck hunts. Anyway... that was some of the best duck hunting i had in my life. Next year we are supposed to go there again. I already miss north dakota and want to move there some day. I'll try investing on at least some silly's but would like full-body's. Just to hard to lug fb's out. First I need another job, i have a summer job where i get good money. I cant wait untill i can drive so i can go out every night and scout some too.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Die hard,

The other thing that I would do to feed your fire is to start planning now on coming to ND for college. You can't beat living here and both universities are high quality. A good friend of mine moved here from Washington D.C. for college and because of the hunting he stayed.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

He has the idea Die Hard. I currently attend UND and the only problem I have is getting to class on time trying to get that one last bird. Good schools, even better hunting. I might have to do the 7 year program.... 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Drew, as far as attending UND and trying to make it to class. Im in my third year at UND and attendence in the fall is definetly sub-par. Ive hunted 6 out of the last 7 days, and it isnt looking good for tommorow either. It is a good school and the hunting is awesome.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I am in my fourth year at UND. I wouldn't trade going to school here for anything else. I like it so much I am going to come back next fall for only 6 credits. Classes have suffered some and the girl is ****** at me now too, but I keep telling her that I can only hunt ducks during Oct. and Nov. and she can have me the other 10 months. Needless to say we have some "talking" to do. Wish me luck, if you don't see me on the site in the next 4 days someone call the cops. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

lol, bryan you get that from the women too huh.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thats about the only thing I get during hunting season


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

sounds pretty ***** to me! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

muskat said:


> Thats about the only thing I get during hunting season


Start running buddy and don't look back! :lol:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Damn I am lucky....my woman thinks it sexy when I come home dirty and bloody with feathers stuck to me. Of course I havent been doing alot of that lately so it been pretty "dry" over here too! :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, I'm taking 12 credits but I only have class on Tue and Thur. UND is a good school and should graduate soon. Duck hunting still is my top priority in the fall. :beer: I guess I party a lot as well. 8)


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Fellas,
I must admit that even though I hunt alot, I feel guilty at times for being a field too much. I have post it notes in my apartment yelling at myself to get certain papers written etc. I hope this hunting doesnt burn my career aspirations! It sure is fun though. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I might make it on the 7 year plan...but I don't know if I'm that ambitious. Let's just say I drink a ton of coffee and sleep very little in the fall...and needless to say it isn't because I'm pulling all-nighters before tests.


----------

